
Show HN: React-Schemaorg: Strongly-Typed Schema.org JSON-LD for React - Eyas
https://github.com/google/react-schemaorg
======
Eyas
I have a slightly longer post describing this work and the reasoning behind it
on dev.to[1].

    
    
        [1]: https://dev.to/eyassh/react-schemaorg-strongly-typed-schemaorg-json-ld-for-react-4lhd

~~~
westurner
[https://dev.to/eyassh/react-schemaorg-strongly-typed-
schemao...](https://dev.to/eyassh/react-schemaorg-strongly-typed-schemaorg-
json-ld-for-react-4lhd)

Is there a good way to generate JSONschema and thus forms from schema.org RDFS
classes and (nested, repeatable) properties?

~~~
Eyas
By JSONschema do you mean [this standard]([https://json-
schema.org/](https://json-schema.org/))? I don't know of a tool that does that
yet, the JSON Schema is general enough with allOf/anyOf that it should express
schema.org schema as well.

Depends on the purpose here. With this, my goal was to speed up the Write-
Update-Debug development loop. Depends on the use case, simply using Google's
Structured Data Testing Tool [1] might be a better way to verify schema than
JSON-schema?

    
    
      [1]: https://search.google.com/structured-data/testing-tool

~~~
westurner
There are a number of tools for generating forms and requisite client and
serverside data validations from JSONschema; but I'm not aware of any for RDFS
(and thus the schema.org schema [1]). A different use case, for certain.

[https://schema.org/docs/developers.html#defs](https://schema.org/docs/developers.html#defs)

~~~
Eyas
Definitely a cool area for exploration. I'm not aware of JSON Schema
generators from RDFS either.

It should be possible to model the basics (nested structure, repeated
structure, defining the "domain" and "range" of a value).

Schema.org definitions however have no conception of "required" values[ _],
however, so some of the cool form validation we see in some of these tools
might not apply here.

    
    
      [*] _Consumers_ of Schema.org JSON-LD or microdata, however, might define their own data requirements. E.g. Google has some concept of required fields, which you can see when using the Structured Data Testing Tool.

